# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  خلااااص بجن!!! سااااااااعدوني

## سجينة الآهات

مرحبااا ..
صباح الخير
للمرة الثالة أحمل الفوتوشوب وبعدين ما أعرف إليه لما يصير معاي على هيأة ملف مضغوط .. تعبت نفسيتي وربي .. مو عارفة له 
ساعدوني تكفون :/ الله يجزاكم خير /: 
وعلى فكرة اللي حملته الإصدار الثامن
ألف تحية

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*خيتو* 
*ما فهمت عليش عدل*

*<< ال فهمته انش إذا حملتية يصير ملف مضغوط*
*وهذا الشيء عادي*

*كل البرامج كذا*


*كل الي عليش انش تفكي الضغط*

*بهذي الطريقه*

**

*فك هنا* 
*إذا كان الوندز عندش عربي*

*وبس*

*طبعاً إذا كان لازم رقم سري فا الرقم موجود في الصفحه الى حملتي البرنامج منها*
*إن شاء الله افدتش*

*دمتــ بود*

----------


## سجينة الآهات

سحر القوافي.. يعطيك ألف عافية والله يوفقش 
أني حاولت قبل كذا أفك الملف بطريقة ثانية وألحين سويت نفس الطريقة اللي قلتيها وتطلع لي صفحة فيها كذا
   winrar diagnositc   messages
طبعا هذا عنوان الصفحة 
أيش الحل؟؟!!!!
تحياتي

----------


## Princess

خيه بالمختصر
اني عن تجارب لي في الفتو
تعبت وزهقت من كثر ما احمل هالبرنامج من النت
و صادفت عدة مشاكل .. مره فيروسات مره  ما يفتح مره كم اسبوع ويضرب
واخر مشكله حاليه اعاني منها ما يكتب عربي !!

فمالش الا حل مضموون ووحيد .. تشتري السي دي تبعه وتحمليه وتحفظي السي دي عندش لو فرمتي جهازش او شي
والله اريح واضمن..

موفقه .. 
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## سجينة الآهات

أميرة .. والله أنا أقول هالأيام خلني أفرمته والمحل يركبه لي أفضل .. لأني تعقدت 
عالعموم حبيبتي أسعدتيني
الله يوفقك
تحياتي

----------

